# Installed my Dynavin



## TMACM5 (Nov 9, 2010)

Yesterday I found some time with a friend to install the Dynavin D99 Multimedia headunit I ordered for thr M3. Here are some pictures of the install.
Thanks to Jeff from J&T for answering my questions before I placed my order.


----------



## KyleNatoliX5 (Feb 11, 2013)

Good Job dude! Looks amazing!


----------



## Budders (Feb 18, 2013)

looks good, how much does that thing run?


----------

